

Google removes FriendFeed from Feedburner stats - BorisBomega
http://thenextweb.com/2009/09/08/snap-magic-finger-google-removes-friendfeed-feedburner-stats/

======
jonknee
Or perhaps FriendFeed removed stats from their user agent?

~~~
BorisBomega
Interesting possibility. How could we check that?

~~~
jonknee
If you have a site that is being read by FriendFeed just look at the latest
request. It should be in the user agent string (stored in your server logs).
I've never been a FriendFeed user and can't see how to add an RSS feed or I'd
do it myself.

------
PStamatiou
I know some people are on the fence about whether friendfeed subscribers
should be counted in feedburner stats, and as a blogger my stance is that I
believe they should be included. Many people are using services like
FriendFeed as an alternative to whatever aggregator.. so why shouldn't their
preferred method of reading feeds be counted?

That being said I went from ~10,400 to ~8,600 subscribers today.

------
fnid
Could someone please explain what's goin' on here? I don't know the difference
between feedburner and friendfeed. I don't use either.

Does this mean that some people aren't able to see the content they want? What
exactly did Google pull the plug on?

Or is this simply the case where Feedburner isn't telling people that people
using Friendfeed are reading their stuff?

~~~
timdorr
Google/Feedburner (an RSS filtering service) would track FriendFeed (a
Twitter-like service that lets you subscribe ot others' content) subscribers
as a part of your total subscriber count. Now it appears they don't do this
any more. This guy had his displayed subscriber count drop by over half as a
result.

~~~
PStamatiou
"This guy had his displayed subscriber count drop by over half as a result."

I think there is other stuff going on as well. he only has ~3400 friendfeed
subscribers.. that doesn't explain going from 30,000 subscribers as reported
by FeedBurner, to 11,000 overnight.

